# maximale midlet-grösse



## cage (22. Jun 2006)

hallo zusammen,

ich hätt mal n paar fragen an euch:

a) steht irgendwo, wie gross eine mobile anwendung, also n midlet maximal sein darf? ist das endgeräte-abhängig? oder wo findet man da informationen drüber?

b) wieviele bilder kann man denn in so n midlet packen, also wenn man bspw. eine art kleine galerie mit jeweils nem text zu nem bild machen möchte. 10? 20? 100?

c) wenn ich z.B. über ein WAP-portal news anschauen möchte, dann überträgt der server ja die nachrichten in bspw. WML-format auf meinen mikro-browser. wenn man jetzt aber eine fest installierte anwendung auf seinem handy hat, wo als menüpunkt "news" aufgelistet ist: wie/wo erscheinen dann die nachrichten? wird der text dann IN der anwendung selbst gezeigt oder muss man über den "news"-Button eine WAP-Seite in einem externen browser aufrufen?

danke schonmal im voraus,
cage


----------



## cage (29. Jun 2006)

??? Kann mir da niemand was zu sagen


----------



## Jockel (30. Jun 2006)

a) Ist vom Gerät abhängig. Infos findest du auf den Herstellerseiten, oder hier http://www.j2mepolish.org/devices-overview.html oder hier http://wurfl.sourceforge.net/

b) Hängt vom Gerät ab und der Größe der Bilder.

c) Je nachdem wie es implementiert ist.


----------

